# New tank shots



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi

Growth going very steady. I didn't have to even wipe the glass this week. 
Seems to be no algea to speak of in this tank right now. I couldn't be more happy with the way 
it is going.

I put a black background on it tonight, makes it look a lot better IMO. Plus George was attacking himself in the mirror behind the tank. Funny little guy..

I have been running this 75g tank with an XP2 and an XP3, this is working out very well so far. 110w PC on for 9 hrs a day. 1 60% water change every week, and 1 bi-weekly filter cleaning. I have been adding nitrate, phosphate, potassium, Flourish comp, and Flourish iron 1ce a week.

Something is wrong, why is it running so smooth>>?? I'm used to running around trying to figure out what is causing the algea breakout about this time. LOL

I'm guessing it is the medium light with CO2, instead of high light. Growth is a tad slower, but it seems more stable.

Here is the week 2 pics. When this tank grows out in a month or 2, it should look very different






































Here is a pic of week 1 for a comparison.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

That tank is going to be nuts in like three months maybe less. 
Looking good Dippy.

Rhombeus is looking good as well. Is he eating yet? If so, whats his diet?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks black and gold! 
Big game this weekend, hosting Indi!! Go Stillers!



Tango374 said:


> That tank is going to be nuts in like three months maybe less.
> Looking good Dippy.
> 
> Rhombeus is looking good as well. Is he eating yet? If so, whats his diet?


Thanks Tango! 
Yes, when this tank grows out, it is going to be much different looking. 
I can't wait ! You are right. About the 3 month mark is when this tank should look it's best.

And yes! The rhom is currently dining on silversides, live cherry shrimp that multiply in the tank, and there are a few fish that were in there for the last 10 months he is polishing off. I'll most likely breed some guppies in there for him a bit down the road too. My compressus loved picking off the shrimp n guppies on occasion, and I must say it was entertaining.

I'll buy him some treats next week or so. He won't eat in front of me yet, but he gets the job done pretty fast.. Seems like he got a little attitude already.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Your tank is Looking good !!! Looks like the Rhom adjusted to your tank without any problems also.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Great looking tank. Love the plants, your piranha, and how you maintain it.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, I love your tanks! I see that you also love the schultz aquatic soil too


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dippy you are the man. Nice fat looking rhom and awesome looking tank. I was thinking of putting in some cherry shrimp in my planted manny tank. Its heavily planted so do you think the manny will pick em off or should i just try and put some in there?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nataz said:


> Dippy you are the man. Nice fat looking rhom and awesome looking tank. I was thinking of putting in some cherry shrimp in my planted manny tank. Its heavily planted so do you think the manny will pick em off or should i just try and put some in there?











o man.. Cherry shrimp seem to be able to dodge the rhom, and make it to the bushes in safety.
Well, most of them.. 
lol That is why I keep a 10g filled with cherries--just in case!
I think you should put them right in there.. The rhom mostly wants his silversides anyways..


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

is that crypt retrosprilis in the back left corner?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

maknwar said:


> is that crypt retrosprilis in the back left corner?


No, it is actually Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae.
The other Crypts are: 
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne willisii 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'tropica'


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

whered you get the pontederiifolia and crispatula? I got some crispatula, but found it to be hard to get/expensive.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

maknwar said:


> whered you get the pontederiifolia and crispatula? I got some crispatula, but found it to be hard to get/expensive.


I got ponterdiifolia from another hobbyist in my area, who happened to be at the lfs at the same time as me. I was at the right time and place -It's not easy to find either.

The same store has sold the crispatula for as long as I have known about it. That plant was my first I have grown. It was $5, and it took FOREVER for it to start growing. 
Once it did tho, it is taking off. I have like 4-5 plants now. 
I might sell some on here in a few months--Along with the ponterdiifolia, wendtii 'Tropica', and the other.
The willisii is starting to look really cool. It's kinda short, a little taller than parva, but the leaves are turning more light brown, with dark stripes through them.
Nice looking plants.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I really like the willisii, one of my favorite plants. Takes forever to grow. We need to list our plants and maybe trade some in a few months. Maybe ask a few others on here to post too.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

maknwar said:


> I really like the willisii, one of my favorite plants. Takes forever to grow. We need to list our plants and maybe trade some in a few months. Maybe ask a few others on here to post too.


Fabulous idea!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

We should get like a pinned thread goin to where if anyone has some plants that they want to get rid of they can post in there. But anyways nice as always Dippy. Rhom looks good also. Silversides always seem to do the trick when they are picky eaters.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya man, that tank has to be one of the healthiest looking tanks ive seen.. Great job. Live plants, lots of space, 2 canisters, and water changes will do the trick. Awesome job.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks great Joe,
I can't wait to see it progress.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tank looks good man! Nice looking Rhom too! Whats he about 4-5"?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Tank looks good man! Nice looking Rhom too! Whats he about 4-5"?


Thanks, he is yep, right around 4-5" leaning towards 5"


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

very nice!


----------

